# Mansfield General Hospital Facebook page



## Potter (Mar 19, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mansfield-General-Hospital/129001133834764

Loads of photos and discussion. Even have ex-staff.


----------



## RichardB (Mar 19, 2011)

Moved to General Stuff as it's not a location report.


----------



## Potter (Mar 21, 2011)

No problem mate.


----------

